# Snow world



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Tank Specifications
Tank: 60 liters
Lighting: 54 w (pll 954). 10 hours per day.
CO2: no
Substrate: azoo grower bed
Filtration: eheim 2213

Plants and Fauna
Flora: Ludwigia Arcuata, Ludwigia Brevipes, micranthemum umbrosum, Proserpinaca palustris, echinodorus tenellus, vallisneria nana, creeping moss, weeping mosss, taiwan moss, cristhmas moss, mini java moss, bolbitis, mircosorium pteropus, rotala rotunidflora.

Fauna: Otocinclus affinis; ; Neocaridina heteropoda withe pearl.
Maintenance
50% water changed every week
Fertilizer: 1ml special lights ADA, 2ml Brighty K ADA every day; 3days a week 1ml Step 1 ADA

Set up:

Wood han made 










First planted










Actually have more plants new planted


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Very nicely done, Pele.


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

i'm waiting a few days to make the first moss cutting.
Thanks Avi


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

some changes


----------



## rountreesj (Aug 14, 2007)

looks very nice. Hand made wood? did I read that correctly?


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

A trunk is made by me, combining several branches and pasting with silicone


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

From the second to the third picture. How many days is it to take the moss to grow.


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice Pele,looks very natural...:yo:


Dror.


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

> From the second to the third picture. How many days is it to take the moss to grow.


maybe a month cause i havent co2 .....yet 

Thanks Dror


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

actually with co2 difuser


----------



## ErioLover (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow very nice. The moss looks a bit werid on the most from peice of wood.


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks, what does it mean werid?


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I like the "new" trimmed look but, it looked good the first way to.


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks travis!!!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Last week I had a serious problem with the old aquarium and I had to change the tank because he lost water  
I had to trowel and replant every integer, and use the change to redistribute plants differently.
Now they are growing normally and is approaching the day of the first pruning


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2009/06/video-snow-ball-crs.html

here you have a video of the snow world srimps

I hope you like!!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

today:


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Definitely getter better with every update.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Well done And very nice shrimp!

-O


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

Another great looking setup!
And I dig your header or banner picture on your blog.
MD


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice work!


----------

